# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Nigel, personal digital assistant, Sony Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Sony Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Article "Listen up, Sony — we want Nigel!"

by Jefferson Graham
April 25, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sony’s confusing rat king of an AI assistant strategy"

by Khari Johnson
October 3, 2017

----------

